# JVG...banned?



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3164330




> Commissioner David Stern, who coincidentally attended this game, called the largest fine ever levied against an NBA coach only "an intermediary step" and said an investigation will continue -- once the Rockets finish their playoff run. Stern even implied that Van Gundy could face a lifetime ban.
> 
> Van Gundy laughed off the entire case and Yao offered to pay half the fine.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Thats bull****... and that fine is wayyy to much. He doesn't even deserve to be fined.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3164330


a lifetime ban? BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

what?!?!

the man is voicing his opinion in a respectful manner. i don't care if it popped a nerve in stern's brain, but there is no way in hell he should be banned for that! 100k a fine is even a stretch, but understandable to some point, in order to send a message, but a ban?!

and then i think jeff will certainly get the media's support after game 4 where there were 4 obvious bullsh|t calls against houston in just the last 2 minutes of play which cost you guys the game.

if a ban ever happens, the NBA is going to take a serious hit. something like the artest case i can understand, but getting banned for this??


----------



## Laz-E-Boy (Nov 19, 2004)

After today's beautiful performance by the refs? If Stern is still tempted to ban JVG, he needs to pack his bags.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Stern is a crazed fool, I'm glad Reggie Miller called his Napoleon Complex out a few weeks ago in an interview.

He has quietly rigged this league to the max extent possible during his reign, and he's made the officiating office so secret and nobody can speak out about officiating.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> After today's beautiful performance by the refs? If Stern is still tempted to ban JVG, he needs to pack his bags.



He should've packed his bags a long time ago.




JVG rocks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Good Lord! I heard this on local sports radio, and I thought they were just joking around because of a caller earlier on the issue of steroids. I said this after the Artest fiasco, and I'll say it again, David Stern is quickly going from the best commissioner in sports to the worst.

And now any doubt remaining in my mind that Van Gundy lied here has vanished. There's no way Stern would be acting like this if there wasn't something very very big that he is making sure doesn't get out.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

JVG BANNED FOR LIFE??!!? I motion to ban David Stern from the NBA for life. Anybody 2nd that?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

David Stern is a Nazi.


----------



## Vanapagan (Aug 21, 2004)

Joker said:


> what?!?!
> 
> the man is voicing his opinion in a respectful manner. i don't care if it popped a nerve in stern's brain, but there is no way in hell he should be banned for that! 100k a fine is even a stretch, but understandable to some point, in order to send a message, but a ban?!


He sugsested(sp?) that the NBA was attempting to fix games and that the referees themselves acknowlaged(sp?) it... a lot more than innocent, respectful comments. He is a NBA head coach, he should know better than to say stupid **** like that.

I really doubt that he would be banned for life, but after what happened to Artest, i think a year sounds pretty realistic


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

He didn't suggest that the NBA was attempting to fix games. You made that up.


----------



## Vanapagan (Aug 21, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> He didn't suggest that the NBA was attempting to fix games. You made that up.


He suggested that they were trying to get Yao into foul trouble. That would effect the game quite a bit, wouldn`t you think. In my point-of-view, influencing referees = fixing


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

He said that the referees was focusing attention on Yao. Fixing games = fixing results, most often for the purposes of winning bets. Fixing would, for example, involve ejecting key players or making numerous bogus calls against only one side. NOT looking more closely at one player, and hence making a few harsh calls on him.


----------



## Vanapagan (Aug 21, 2004)

Alright, it seems that my definition of "fixing" differs from your`s, so my apologies if i expressed myself wrongly. But still, my point remainst - that JVG thought there was some kind of consipiracy, that the refs were made to judge unfairly and to favour one team(or player) above the other. And that would be corruption, so no wonder Stern was pissed off.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

100k fines?? threatening to ban coaches?? what's next, putting players in NBA jail cells?? Go to hell Stern, you'd be nothing without the coaches and players who make this league. I used to be a supporter of Stern but the guy's just showing what a ******* he is.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

It is nothing new that the league does not want any Rockets team to be successful. I was saying Saturday night...over and over and over again...that it is pretty difficult for the Rockets to play against both the Dallas Maverick Basketball Team and The Referees.

There were numerous inconsistencies in the officiating in both Games 4 & 5 and it would be naive of anyone to think that it did not affect the outcome of the games. The Rockets have just got to find a way to get through this problem if they really want to move on in the playoffs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I swear if JVG gets banned Yao should make a statement by going back to the CBA, that'll show Stern who's the *****.....


----------



## Stephen1616 (Apr 30, 2005)

Vanapagan said:


> Alright, it seems that my definition of "fixing" differs from your`s, so my apologies if i expressed myself wrongly. But still, my point remainst - that JVG thought there was some kind of consipiracy, that the refs were made to judge unfairly and to favour one team(or player) above the other. And that would be corruption, so no wonder Stern was pissed off.


What do you think about the horrible calls we have gotten in the last 2 4th quarters. It makes me wonder if it is a conspiracy. If not before Van Gundy spoke up then definitly after. Looks like the refs are pissed and taking it out on JVG which is corruption. 

*Is Stern a communist.* *"Don't talk about (NBA) government or else you will be Prosecuted"*. 

This is B.S. and if you can't see that then you haven't been watching the series. Last night watching the game I almost started to think there is something going on before I even heard about JVG. *Stern needs to stop trying to be the almighty that he thinks he is.*


----------



## Tmac=PlainSick (May 2, 2005)

hey guys someone over at the Texans message boards created a petition for the NBA dealing with the officiating and the whole Van Gundy situation. Lets all show our support and sign. http://thiscause.org/p/menu.php?p=Smith69742DB&rand=43219


----------



## Rockets (May 4, 2005)

We Chinese fans were very angry when we heard that Jeff Van Gundy BANNED FOR LIFE.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

He hasnt been banned yet, David Stern was just threatening to do so if Van Gundy doesnt give up the refs name.


----------

